# towns/ villages with MH parking



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

I had a feeling that some kind soul had put together a website with details of MH parking available in the various towns/ villages around the Uk but I now can't find it or any links to it - was I dreaming?

Chris


----------



## scotsy (Feb 1, 2009)

i found this somewhere recently and kept a copy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

http://motorhomeparking.co.uk/

Pete


----------

